# Ableger von Zwerg-Palme



## samorai (30. Apr. 2016)

Hi!
Meine Zwergpalme hat jede menge Ableger, glaube ich jedenfalls. Da sie keine Wurzeln bilden / haben.
Was ist zu machen?
Könnte mir vorstellen sie abzuschneiden oder brechen und dann ähnlich wie bei der Vermehrung von __ Oleander zu verfahren, d.h. auf Hydro setzen.
Hier mal Fotos vom Objekt der Begierde;
   
Alles gut zu sehen?        

Schon mal ein Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2016)

Ich wurde es mal mit einer probieren, nur nicht sofort ins Wasser sondern erst die Bruchstelle trocknen lassen.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2016)

Dann besteht das Risiko der Vertrocknung!
Brechen oder schneiden?


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2016)

Das ist eine Palme. So schnell dürfte die nicht vertrocknen. 
Was noch möglich sein sollte ist, feuchte Erde mit einer Zelluranfolie um einen Spross zu wickeln. 
Wenn sich dann Wurzeln entwickeln den Spross abtrennen. 

Sonst habe ich grade noch das gefunden:


> Einige Arten unserer Zimmerpalmen bilden Schösslinge und Seitensprossen. Diese kann man im Frühjahr vorsichtig mit einem scharfen Messer abtrennen und in einen kleinen Topf einpflanzen. Zur erfolgreichen Vermehrung sollte man aber darauf achten, dass der Schössling oder Spross bereits mindestens vier Wedel besitzt.
> 
> Die junge Palme wird in ein Gemisch aus Sand und Torferde gesetzt und mit einem Plastikbeutel großzügig abgedeckt. Der Standort für die junge Palme sollte hell, nicht sonnig und warm sein. Die geeignete Temperatur für die Schösslinge liegt zwischen 20-23 °C.
> 
> ...


http://www.pflanzenfreunde.com/palmen-3.htm


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2016)

Klasse Totto!
Und ich habe auch was gefunden; die wachsen so und werden zwischen 6-8m hoch.
Das Ding heißt doch Zwerg-Palme.
Zimmerpalme,  .....na ja vielleicht?
Gekauft bei Baldur und sie können auch leichten Frost ab, bestimmt nur geschützt.
Okay Totto dann werde ich mal so verfahren.

Danke!       

Der Keith Richards soll es ja auch nicht so mit den Palmen haben.


----------



## laolamia (2. Mai 2016)

wo ist die knoblauchkroete wenn man sie braucht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> wo ist die knoblauchkroete wenn man sie braucht



der Kröterich war am Koffer/Auto packen denn er will nachher zum Krötenwandern nach Südfrankreich (Pyrenäen, Languedoc, Provence, Cote d Azur)

Hi Ron,

das sind keine "Ableger" sondern werden ganz normale Stämme. Die Zwergpalme (ist die einzigste europäische Arecaceae und kommt aus dem südlichen Griechenland - wächst dicht buschig in die Breite und nicht als Einzelstamm wie z.B die kanarische Dattelpalme in die Höhe

abtrennen und einpflanzen ginge nur wenn die schon ordentlich Wurzeln gebildet hätten (z.B weil se ein paar jahrelang direkt auf Substrat lagen). So einfach als Steckling lassen sie sich net bewurzeln.

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (3. Mai 2016)

mist und ich dachte ich kann wieder eine abstauben 
ron's banane wartet schon drauf an die frische luft zu kommen..... (nanana wer wird den den satz falsch verstehen)


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2016)

Dann habe ich also richtig gesehen, bei Wiki/Google war solch ein Bild mit vielen seitlichen Stämmen.
Danke Frank und schönen Urlaub!

Ha,Laolamia, nix mit der "Abstaubung"!
Seit gestern haben meine Bananen das Winterquartier verlassen und stehen wieder am Teich.
Endlich wieder Platz in der kleinen Werkstatt!


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Seit gestern haben meine Bananen das Winterquartier verlassen und stehen wieder am Teich.


Dito

....meine steht schon bisschen länger draußen und wurde ziemlich gerupft vom Wind.


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nicht aufgepasst und sie ist unterhalb der Blätter direkt am Stiel abgeknickt.
Bei der zweiten war ich dann vorsichtiger. Ja und dann kam der Wind, genau Totto.
Das sind jetzt zwei Bananen mit ein halbes Blatt.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt zwei Bananen mit ein halbes Blatt.


Meine haben ja noch im Winter zwei Blätter geschoben.
Da ich die im Winter am Stallfenster stand war das kein Problem.
Jetzt sind die Blätter leicht verbrannt.
Das Neue hat der Wind abgeknickt. Das nächste kommt aber schon


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2016)

Bananen sind doch wie Unkraut, etwas Dünger, dann treiben die wieder aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Bananen sind doch wie Unkraut, etwas Dünger, dann treiben die wieder aus.


OK, wer hat die traurigste Banane.....stell mal ein Bild ein


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2016)

Ein Bild reicht doch nicht, es sind doch zwei!
Zuerst das;  Wie bei Dir zerschmettert vom Wind
Jetzt zerschmettert von mir, .......und Banane ist "gut" 
Hattest Du schon mal ne Frucht, oodeer so äähnliches,  wobei es vollkommen egal ist  Stiel ,Blätter ,Früchte alles riecht immer gleich


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube du hast gewonnen.


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2016)

.Ach die sind ja süss.
Als gewonnen kann man es nicht wirklich bezeichnen


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Nov. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Seit gestern haben meine Bananen das Winterquartier verlassen und stehen wieder am Teich.


Seit gestern ist meine wieder im Winterquatier.....im Topf ist ein kleiner Ableger gekommen. Sind noch Blätter dran. Die haben aber schon schwarze Flecken bekommen.
Steht ja jetzt an einem Stallfenster......abschneiden oder Abwarten ist da die Frage.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Totto!
Wenn Du kein Ableger haben möchtest, dann schneide ihn ab. Wenn doch lass erstmal alles so.
Der sieht so "geplettet" aus, normaler Weise stehen die Kerzengerade.
Meine Bananen würden mit Blätter gar nicht durch die Tür passen bzw. sowieso abknicken.

Meine sind Heute wieder in die kleine Werkstatt gezogen.
Der Dschungel     gestapelt!


----------

